# Camo netting in your gunline?



## TheGrunt (Feb 5, 2010)

Just played against IG gunline, and couldn't pop the stupid tanks even after outflanking my meltavets, because he'd paid the points for what I though was a way overpriced upgrade: Camo Netting. His whole army had camo, and even though I was way more mobile I couldn't kill the blighters.

Any ideas (other than "take more flamers") to combat this in action? 

Also, is camo netting usually worth the points in your opinion?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Firstly, was he using it correctly?...Camo Netting provides an improved Cover Save, but the vehicle has to already be in cover and stationary.

I think it's worth it in some circumstances (a Vanq in cover sniping at range) but not on every vehicle...those points add up pretty quick, how many did he field?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

its worth the points on the right vehicle (command chimeras, vanquishers, destroyer tank hunters, some sentinels) but then it all depends if there is enough cover available to make it worthwhile, 1 or 2 vehicles I can see it being useful, but on every vehicle?, thats a waste unless your playing with lots of terrain.


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

I would put them on basilisks and heavy stuff.


----------



## TheGrunt (Feb 5, 2010)

He had them on all of his artillery. Basically everything he didn't move-5 vehicles in this case (2000 pts)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

It's good on vehicles that aren't too difficult to hide, like Armored Sentinels. A single Armored Sentinel shooting over something like a low wall can be annoyingly difficult to get rid of when given camo netting and isn't all that expensive. It's only rarely worth taking on Leman Russ tanks, though. All the Russ variants need a line of sight to fire and since the models are so large it's very difficult to get a cover save for them without hiding behind your own models.


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

Im not sure what the IG has as far as ammo goes but SM have numerous types of ammo with "Ignores Cover" tag on it ie: Thunderfire Cannon. Short of that, play on a field with no cover lewl!


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Oodles said:


> Short of that, play on a field with no cover lewl!


Oh. _My._

Short of going of on some sort of less than entirely amusing "wah wah wah the rules say bleah" rant, all that I can say is that the idea of facing down a stereotypical Guard army on a complete naked map sounds like an excercise in hilarity. Yes, hillarity. You wouldn't find yourself crying yourself to sleep afterwards, of course not. Excuse me now while I go find some happy thoughts to think.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Oodles said:


> play on a field with no cover lewl!


so play at a games workshop in other words


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

I believe Tau players would also like these no Cover games. It leaves the Crisis Suits exposed but... well.. no saves for you.


----------



## TheGrunt (Feb 5, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> so play at a games workshop in other words


Lol:taunt:


----------



## Sebastian_Yarrick (Nov 11, 2009)

If you outflanked him how was he still able to take a cover save? 

Also if you cc him he gets no cover save on a melta bomb especially if he sat still then it's an auto hit and two d6 plus str8 will pop a 10 on the normal leman russ easy. 

Believe me I have this happen to me every game with some space wolf scouts (angry fist shake)


----------



## Templar (Feb 20, 2010)

lol, if you stay still out in the open you still get a 5+/6+ save if I'm not mistaken,

and yes get into close combat with melta bombs

Everytime you verse a IG army you try and get into CC, unless your Tau.....of course


----------



## Colonel Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

Templar said:


> lol, if you stay still out in the open you still get a 5+/6+ save if I'm not mistaken,
> 
> and yes get into close combat with melta bombs
> 
> Everytime you verse a IG army you try and get into CC, unless your Tau.....of course


Nope, Camo netting is defined as "Stealth" special rule for vehicles {which cannot go to ground} [IG Codex pg 70]. If it's out of cover {ie more than 50% visable unless a walker...} then camo does nada.


----------

